# light



## polpolno1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi

I'm moving to indoor growing after a couple good yeild outdoor....
I'm going to start with small closet (50cm*70cm)
For one plant in organic system.
How much luminous do I need?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2013)

you need a min..3000 psf for veg  and 5000psf  for flower..

what is the closets square footage?....than ya need to know the cubic feet for the extraction fan..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2013)

Wheres my manners ....

Welcome to the passion

:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 17, 2013)

^yip!


:welcome:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to MP.

It is a lot different to grow indoors than outdoors.  Have you read up on what it takes to grow inside?  Do you have a space that you can provide adequate ventilation?  Your ventilation is almost as important as your light.  Most of us here prefer T5 fluorescent tubes for vegging and HPS for flowering.  Your space is a little under 4 sq ft.  You will need a _minimum_ of 12,000 lumens for vegging and 20,000 lumens for flowering.  You need the ability to exchange the air in your space at least once every 2-3 minutes.  I personally like more air exchange.


----------



## polpolno1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi
Thanks for the quick answers and your nice welcome    
Ive been reading yours old post for two days and you seem real professional.
I hope you can help me a little more.
My space is 60cm*70cm which is 2ft*2.3ft and it will be a closet built especially  for me.
I can put one 20 liter pot in this place.

About ventilation I have carbon filter and exhaut fan and another exhaut fan for times that the filter is off. both will change the air every one and a half minute.
I have good seeds that I bought from the Internet.
I want to use fluorescent light,my plan is to put 3 bulb 4 inch from the pot on every side of the closet and another 3 bulbs, 24 inches from the pot and another bulb from up that can go down and up from the ceiling.
I will buy two sets off lamps one in 6500k and the other 3500k for the vegging and flowering time.
This is my plan any suggestion?

How much lumens will bring me good yeild?
I can put 7 bulb off 80w which will give me 54000
Lumens but this is too much,not?

Is it ok to put bulb of only 6500k on the vegging time and 3500k for the flowering time or that I have to mix them?

Hope I didn't ask too much  
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2013)

polpolno1 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Thanks for the quick answers and your nice welcome
> Ive been reading yours old post for two days and you seem real professional.
> I hope you can help me a little more.
> ...


*What type of fluorescent*


			
				polpolno1 said:
			
		

> How much lumens will bring me good yeild?
> I can put 7 bulb off 80w which will give me 54000
> Lumens but this is too much,not?



_*You need 5000 lumens per sqft in you case 25000 lumens total
7 bulbs x 80 watts =560 watts not lumens  
need to know type of bulb to find lumens for it*_ 



			
				polpolno1 said:
			
		

> Is it ok to put bulb of only 6500k on the vegging time and 3500k for the flowering time or that I have to mix them?



*yes using just 6500k for vegging and 3500k for flowering will work 
IMO 2700k bulbs worked better for flowering *
 Hope I didn't ask too much  
Thanks for all the help![/QUOTE]


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2013)

While CFLs will grow bud, they are the most expensive to use and produce the least.  I would like to encourage you to check into T5 fluorescent tubes.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 21, 2013)

:yeahthat: by the time you get all those bulbs and sockets and run all the wires and run the bulbs over the course of your grow you would still spend more money in the long run rather then just buying a High Output T5 fixture with the right bulbs and running that. regular cfls are expensive to run compaired to a t5


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 21, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Wheres my manners ....
> 
> Welcome to the passion
> 
> :48:


 


That's why your a pimp!


----------



## polpolno1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi
Thank for the tip
Got my t5 80w and they are really cheap! !!
Thank you all


----------

